# Quickie - Illness after inital rabies jab



## robbosps (Mar 10, 2014)

Had my 9yr old spaniel jabbed last week to get his passport up and rolling.

His stools have been very bad, something from liquid to an off jelly.

He always has had a sensitive stomach, and its improving, but i was recommended to have a second rabies injection in a few weeks to give a high and strong reading. 

Has anyone else's dog been upset after initial jabs ?? 

I wanted some back ground before hitting the vets.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Never had any reactions from three spaniels over a number of years. I don't understand the reference to a high reading. No testing is now undertaken after the rabies injection. The only check going forward is that the chip is checked to confirm that the number is the same as the one in the passport. I certainly wouldn't be giving another injection until the expiry date of the original. If your vet is suggesting this I would seek advice from a different practice.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Vaccinations challenge the immune system. Any vaccination can cause a reaction. If the dog's body is dealing with a vaccine it might not be fighting off another bug.


Legally you do not need a second rabies jab. Some dogs (mine included) do not respond as well to the rabies jab and need a second one. This was the reason for titre testing originally. I think they decided that the risk was very small and so scrapped the testing. Or, more likely, it was challenged in the courts that other Europeans did not titre test their dogs so why should we.
My young, fit, dog had to have a second rabies vaccine, in the days when we tested them, while my old boy's test came back fine.


Your vet may be giving you advice based on the health of your dog, and the best way to protect it from rabies, rather than the "legal" requirement of only one dose of vaccine. Ask why he/she is recommending a second dose when only one is required for the Pet Passport.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Yes, our Border Collie had a bad reaction last year after his Rabies treatment.

He hadn't reacted to earlier Rabies treatments but we could only put his illness down to the Rabies treatment because his problems happened well within 24 hours of us visiting the Vet.

It took quite a few days on chicken and rice for his bowel movements to get back to normal.

He also lost about 4 kilos during the time he was ill.

Not sure why your dog needs a second one!


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

The vet is taking you for a ride, testing and another jab, both not needed :surprise: or required


tony


----------

